# The wood shop stove



## NH_Wood (Dec 18, 2011)

Put in an old stove in the wood shop. Traded with a good buddy for a cord of ash (he needed wood bad). Throws some good heat and keeps the shop toasty. Photo of the shop in pic 1 and stove in pic 2. I've only been burning very dry pine in the stove. Cheers!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats a purdy stove. It'll be nice to work in the warmth. Did you have any heat in there previously?


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 18, 2011)

There was an old, very similar stove that used to sit in the same spot - you can just barely see it  outside the shop door. Hadn't been used in a long time. Cheers!


----------



## oldspark (Dec 18, 2011)

That is nice, what a great place to "hide" out for the day.


----------



## remkel (Dec 18, 2011)

Ah, another hiding place for me to visit in town- nice score on the stove!


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 18, 2011)

Remkel said:
			
		

> Ah, another hiding place for me to visit in town- nice score on the stove!



Anytime Remi! Cheers, Jacques.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow. That was a super trade! Very nice.


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks good!  I'm installing a Vig in my wood shop currently.  What did you use for the hearth?


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice.  I need to get me a slice of NH some day.


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 18, 2011)

cmonSTART said:
			
		

> Looks good!  I'm installing a Vig in my wood shop currently.  What did you use for the hearth?



Just some cinder block - 6 blocks if I remember right. For in the front n/s and two e/w in the back. Cheers!


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 18, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Very nice.  I need to get me a slice of NH some day.



I grew up in MA, but love NH a lot more - fits my conservative nature! Cheers!


----------



## remkel (Dec 18, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Very nice.  I need to get me a slice of NH some day.



Better hurry up- those pieces are going fast! Moved up here 6 years ago (NH_Wood and I live in the same town)- best move I ever made. Would love to talk more, but I have to drive out without my seatbelt and light off some fireworks.


----------



## remkel (Dec 30, 2011)

How is that shop stove treating you?


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 30, 2011)

Shop stoves are the best.  I just had mine running this evening.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 30, 2011)

I could live in that place!  Nice!  Looks cozy


----------



## remkel (Dec 30, 2011)

cmonSTART said:
			
		

> Shop stoves are the best.  I just had mine running this evening.



Well, I have been meaning to build me a shed.........perhaps a shop might be better...hmmmm


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 30, 2011)

You have a pretty nice basement....  It would make a great shop with the addition of some tools and equipment!


----------



## lukem (Dec 30, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Put in an old stove in the wood shop. Traded with a good buddy for a cord of ash (he needed wood bad). Throws some good heat and keeps the shop toasty. Photo of the shop in pic 1 and stove in pic 2. I've only been burning very dry pine in the stove. Cheers!



You have a beautiful piece of property there.  That's a "real" shop, not a garage like mine.  Reminds me a lot of where I grew up.

That tree next to it looks like it may have to come down soon, or it could just be the angle.  Looks like it is touching the roof overhang.


----------

